# Bale Bandit Tractors?



## Joe Howard (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey folks, what type and size tractor are people using running bale bandits around with? 
Thanks,

Joe H


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe, awhile back I looked at some of the bale bandit requirements and the big thing was hydraulic capacity....which needed to be closed center hydraulics of a minimum of 20 gpm but highly recommended 25 gpm. With that being said, if you were using a John Deere tractor you would probably want something like a 6420-6430 sized tractor or greater. Somedevildog uses a bale bandit so maybe he could give you more information.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You are dead on vol. 25 gpm is recommended, 6420 and 6430 premium will do this as will most if not all of the 7series John Deere. Has to be closed center. My tractor is a 6420 although I don't think the 6420 had a premium or deluxe edition, I have heard that the 6430 premium is what you need in the newer tractors, I had mine checked and its dead on 25 gpm, my engine is direct rail which is the engine that is in the 6430 premium, not sure if that means anything but like I said before I heard with the newer jd you had to go up to the premium. The unit will run on 20 gpm, as long as its a closed center type. Only run mine with 25 but I'm sure cycle times will be a bit slower at 20. I sometimes have to slow baler down a bit in heavy hay to keep from outrunning bandit. Doesn't happen often....hope this helps


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

These answers are right on. Closed center is the key. I did run a few years with a 4030 at 17 gpm and a filter return kit to bypass the tranny pump. Those old deeres had 20+ at the main pump but needed a little tweak to access all of it.

A lot of modern red and blue tractors being used. Would be nice to have at least 90 hp if you have many hills and LOTS of ballast if it is 2wd.

I did hear of a horse drawn setup with a power unit. Something about not enough 12 volt to run all the solenoids. I guess a stationary power unit wouldn't have much of an alternator. Hard to figure some folks...


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Are the requirements for the bale baron different and if so which is easier to run in regards to this question? Curious.


----------

